# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Audiomodulācija TL494 laba skaņas kvalitāte PCB

## Powerons

Unversāls taktētājs, papildus pieliku audiomodulāciju, pārsteidzoši labi skan  ::   !
Shēma un pcb jpg.zip failā

----------


## Powerons

Iekārta darbībā!
Pagaidām vēl nav mēģināts izspiest maksimālu jaudu un lielu plazmu, bet jaudas rezerve eksperimentiem vēl ir liela  :: 
Bildēs barošana no 12V tāpēc arī plazma īsa, uz 24V sanāca krietni garāka  :: 
Uz 220V(310) darbojās, tikai primārajā tinumā izmantoju kādus 80 vijumus ar 0,5 vadu no ethernet kabeļa dzīslas.
Dzirksteļu garums sanāca ~5 cm bet nebija pieslēgts amperimetrs un vairāk neforsēju.
Pagaidām ar šo shēmu vēl nevienu mosfetu neesmu nosvilinājis, tāpēc iespēju robežas vēl nav izpētītas!  :: 

Mūzika modulējās virsū visai labi, nebiju domājis, ka sanāks tik kvalitatīvs skanējums, tā kā ir iespēja taisīt jona vēja augstsprieguma skaļruņus  :: 

ACMY494HV

----------


## Powerons

Te var apskatīties video kā skan  :: 
http://www.videogaga.lv/video?id=nmsqjfymjkfkvlelc

----------


## DrGnom

Laba ierice   ::  !!! Tu vari novietot seit pcb plati (lay formata)   ::

----------


## Powerons

Lay formātu nevaru, bet varu ievietot .brd un .sch
tas ir Eagle formāts http://www.cadsoft.de to var nokačāt par brīvu.

Shēmā veicu mazas izmaiņas pieliku klāt vienu kondensatoru, 5V barošanai
kurš novērš iespējamos traucējumus, kuri kautkad nebūt varbūt varētu rasties.
Lai gan bez arī strādāja lielieski  :: 

no bildes arī var izdrukāt bez problēmām, nu vismaz no Photoshop uzliekot attiecīgo izšķirtspēju.

ACMY494HV

----------


## DrGnom

thanks !   ::

----------


## Letallv

Cik lielu jaudu var no tāda televizora HV transformātoram izspiest?

----------


## AndrisZ

Paredzēts viņš ir lai dabūtu 25kV  1mA, tātad 25000 x 0.001 = 25W
Par kādu jaudu Tu prasi?

----------


## Letallv

es vairāk biju domājis tieši no pašas serdes

----------


## Vinchi

Tu domā kad sāk plaisāt ferīta serde?  ::

----------


## defs

Izskatas pēc metināma aparāta :P

----------


## Letallv

> Tu domā kad sāk plaisāt ferīta serde?


 Līdz tādam līmenim tīri ne   ::  . Bet kā mainītos izpildījums šai iekārtai ja lietotu mazjaudīgāku lauktranzistoru

----------


## Powerons

Šodien forumā flyback.org.ru uzprasīju, ja kāds ir uztaisījis flyback vadību pēc manas shēmas lai ieliek bildes  :: 
Bildes ir!!!  ::  lietotājs - "quartz" - uztaisījis   Pie krieviem viss jau notiek  ::  Divaisa fonā izdrukātajā dokumentācijā ar visu uzrakstu LATVIA  :: 
Viņu forumā bildes var redzēt tikai reģistrētie lietotāji  :: 
http://flyback.org.ru/viewtopic.php?p=148547#148547

Kā tad pie mums, kad dzirksteles ies pa gaisu mūzikas ritmā????!!!!  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Cool !    ::

----------


## cobalt

Viņš taču nedarbosies no 12V...?
Btw, uztaisiju bet vēl nav barokļa, lielāka par 12V.
Tam L7815CV dropout voltage ir 2..2.5V tad ieejā tur vismaz 15 vajag, lai droši strādātu vadība. +0.7V no diodes.
Kad palaidīšu vadību aiz L7812 došu ziņu.

----------


## cobalt

Kad palaiž pa tiešo no pc barokļa, iet. Mūzika gan knapi dzirdama, tur laikam 24 vai 310 V jalieto. Pie 12V traņa radiators knapi remdens.
Shēmiņa noderēs, liekas gana "izturīga". Kādi efekti ja ar tādu pa tiešo darbina skaļruni?  :: .

----------


## Powerons

Es darbināju ar 16V IBM portatīvā datora barokli, skanēja tīri labi, bet lai būtu skaļāk vajag nogriezt jaudu mazliet mazāku, vai pat uz pusi, lai būtu kur modulēt signālu gan vairāk gan mazāk. Protams, lielākai un skaļākai plazmai, vajag 24V vai 36V pie 220 var slēgt tikai tad, kad visi darbības režīmi skaidri, frekvences, primāro tinumu resnumi, to skaits utt. Citādi IRFP460 ātri vien nosvils.
Ar tīkla spriegumu 220 vajag labu radiātoru ar ventilātoru, silst pamatīgi, bet dzirksteles arī lielākas  :: 
Pie maziem spriegumiem es mēdzu lietot IRFP250, tam ir mazāks darba spriegums, bet lielāka strāva.

Cobalt -> Gaidu, kad nofotogrāfēsi un ieliksi bildes  ::  !!!!

ACMY494HV

----------


## cobalt

Lai gan man parasti te bildes pievienot neizdodas, mēģināšu..nesanāca.
Ejam visi te un skataties, kam interesē, slinkums hotlinkot:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/39614026@N ... 543972718/

P.S. Liekas, ka man jau veiksmīgi caur iekšu kaut kur sit trafam (kad attālina vadus sāk sīkt iekšā), takā arī tur varētu slēpties novērotā mazā jauda.

----------


## bbarda

Intresantas lietas  cepat augšā!Līdz 500w lampu ar var iededzināt????Uzmetat savu domu...

----------


## Powerons

*Izlaista jauna versija ACMY494HV*
-Redakcija 2013 09 uz PCB plates rakstīts  2013 09 ACMY494HV

-Palielināti jaudas celiņi
 -Izveidota divu diapazonu frekvences izvēles iespēja
-Pievienota iespēja izvēlētieslīdzstrāvas motora vadību
-Uz shēmas atzīmēti savienojumupunkti
-Labāk izvietoti stiprinājumu caurumi
-R2 samazināts uz 7,2K
-Pievienots C7
-Noņemts R3
-R8 samazināts 2,2K

Ja Jūs pieslēdzat līdzstrāvasmotoru, tad tam paralēli ieteicams pieslēgt nelielu kondensatoru.
Motora jauda ierobežota ar mosfeta vaiigbt maksimālo strāvu, piemēram IRFP054N nomināls 81 ampērs  :: 





http://storage.flyback.org.ru/files/acmy494hv_124.gif

Skatiet bildi linkā, tā nav samazinājusies

PCB un dokumentācija
ACMY494HV.zip

----------


## Isegrim

Skan pretīgi.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu basus un Hi End no dzirksteļizlādes laikam nav ko gaidīt ::

----------


## JDat

Ja cilvēkam patīk, tad lai jau ņemās. Paskatoties pēdējo video, vairs neesmu tik skeptiski noskaņots. Labi ka vismaz kāds kaut ko taisa. Man jau vē šizīgāki un vienkāršaki projekti gadiem ilgi marinējas.

----------

